# Aircraft Generator



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey, how many of you used one of these for you conversions?
For those of you WHO have used this motor, (generator) It seems to me the BEST way to use this thing was as a Sep ex motor...How did it turn out? 

I have a 2cm88 and some spare parts for it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I have two motors one adaptor. I installed it into my Ghia and it pushes my steel body Ghia to 62 mph and that was using a small modified controller from Kelly Controller at 72 volts and maybe 400 amps max. It was modified to do regen and that function did not work. I do have that original controller and it works fine as is but Kelly gave me another one (free) to test for them for these motors. It is still 72 volts but at a heftier 600 amps. It too has regen but that has not been tested. This controller will be software modified. I plan on hooking it up once again as soon as I find a suitable VW to stuff it into. I am hunting a Bug and I plan on using some Hawker 12 volt batteries. These motors were usually used with just plain contact switch speed control. Crude but worked and they do provide regen quite well. I am hoping that the Kelly controller will perform as expected and within the parameters of the controller and motor. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw.../Pages/Kaylor_Motor_and_Kelly_Controller.html

The flick in this link is using the old Kelly Controller and this is just a bench test. It had already been used in my Ghia long before this bench test board was built. I am building another bench board for the new controller to be sure I have all hooked up properly before mounting into a vehicle. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw/Electric_VW/Flicks.html


Pete 

Got photos of yours?




Georgia Tech said:


> Hey, how many of you used one of these for you conversions?
> For those of you WHO have used this motor, (generator) It seems to me the BEST way to use this thing was as a Sep ex motor...How did it turn out?
> 
> I have a 2cm88 and some spare parts for it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

They are SepEx but wired up different than normal SepEx. One field winding is common with the armature and the other is not. Terminal D is for voltage gauge. Not for running the motor. 

Pete


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

I have Photos and will let it go cheap or trade  ...I need money and parts to work on my projects....I ACTUALLY have the 2CM88 version which is longer than the 2CM77 or the 2CM76..


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes photos please. Do I get first dibs? 

Pete


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Yes photos please. Do I get first dibs?
> 
> Pete


yes you do..


----------

